# Etex and spinner blade question



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Im having problems with the etex globbing up at the bottom cup on the front and back side of my colorados. Am i putting it on too thick? I hang them on line to dry, should i be laying them flat? Maybe do one side at a time? Just wanted to hear some opinions on how to avoid this. Thanks.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Even a thin coat can have a tendency to run and pool up if they are not being turned while drying. A drying wheel is ideal, but without one you can try rotating them 180 degrees every 15 minutes or so for the first few hours. Another thing you can do is wait 45 min. or so after mixing before applying it.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

I hang mine on little wire nails after I apply the etex. I have been coating them pretty good and let them drip for a hr,then I go back to each one with my latex gloves on and clean up the drip. I hit them quick with a hair dryer to smooth them out and leave them alone. You can check them again later. I have been putting a tiny bit more hardner in the mix and it is working great.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I did a run last night. I added slightly more hardener, let it sit for about 20min before working with it. I still had to go clean them them up 5 times over the course of about 3 hours. The basement temp is 58 degrees, so im sure thats not helping.
The willows really need more attention than the colorados, that drip on the tip really beads up over and over, and over...
Maybe next time i will just apply it on the top half of the blades and then hang them and let the clearcoat work its way down. Is it possible to thin it out with acetone or denatured alcohol? I feel like i wouldnt get as much drip if i was able to apply it a thinner coat. This stuff is so thick its hard to get a thin even coat. If you put too much on, its tricky to get the excess off.

In the end, i think i will end up using something else for the spinners. This etex looks amazing, but the stuff is just a pita to work with especially on large batch runs. It also adds a lot of additional weight to the spinners, which im not keen on. Im looking at dick nite right now, or even possibly a spray on auto clear coat. What do you guys suggest? What do the pros use? I know silver streak aint using etex!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't mess with etex for blades. Not worth it to me. Blades are cheap, and will probably get flipped off the clevis if it catches a few fish. I just do four light coats of auto clear and be done with it. I have a few patterns of confidence blades, I paint many of those. I have hundreds of blades I painted that I will probably never use. Live and learn I guess. Crankbaits get two coats of etex and go for a ride on the wheel.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

I have been putting a little fan forced heater about 4ft away from the blades or lure blowing a little heat towards them and it has been working better. The etex seem to work better where it is warm. I have only been cleaning them up one time since I started using the heater. I think the excess drips off a lot faster. Hope this helps. There has to be an easier way of doing it,but I am also new at it.


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Etex absolutely needs to be at 70-80 degrees for the first 24 hours. If not then the topcoat will not harden completely, ever. After an hour to hour and a half go back and fix drips with the brush you used to put it on. You can then hit the fixed area with a lighter or torch for just a sec or two. Mix equal parts in small cup for 3 minutes then pour into a new cup and you will never have have a problem with sticky or unhardened baits 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks again for the replies. I have decided for sure now to move away from the etex when it comes to spinners. Hey fishinguy, this may be a silly question, but are you spraying the auto clear out of a brush or is it in a can? I know most auto stuff is done with brushes, but i had to ask just in case. To be honest, im a little weary of putting something of that nature thru my little hobby brush.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Spray can, I've tried several kinds. Can't really distinguish any difference between them. Just don't try to cover them all at once, multiple light coats is the key. I usually wait 20 minutes or so between coats.


----------

